# What is everyone running for pellet stove back-up power?



## The Village Idiot (Oct 9, 2012)

Has the majority of this group gone with a power generator for back-up power during a blackout, or is going with a battery system the cat's meow?  

Just doing my homework and looking for a consensus. 

Thanks,
Steven


----------



## subsailor (Oct 9, 2012)

Generator here.


----------



## francis.g (Oct 9, 2012)

i have a yamaha ef2000is generator for back up


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a cyberpower pure sine wave ups to get me to my china made inverter generator.....hoping I won't ever need either but in test runs both work very well ...see my sig for models


----------



## fmsm (Oct 9, 2012)

Generator for me


----------



## tsmith (Oct 9, 2012)

Generator.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Oct 9, 2012)

Woodstove


----------



## CT-Mike (Oct 9, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> Woodstove


 
I have the wodstove insert downstairs and the pellet stove is upstairs. I do have a generator as well, but am looking into a UPS since the power from most generators is very dirty.


----------



## sante fe (Oct 9, 2012)

2 Kerosene Heaters ,Just lite it and shutdown outside.


----------



## richkorn (Oct 9, 2012)

Honda EU2000i inverter generator


----------



## imacman (Oct 9, 2012)

Generator


----------



## rich2500 (Oct 9, 2012)

generator


----------



## craigsward (Oct 9, 2012)

Honda makes some great quiet and efficient generators. I can run this 2000 watt generator on my boat with ac going for two nights on one tank. Something like a pellet fans draw will last days on one tank. These things are pretty expensive though.


----------



## saladdin (Oct 9, 2012)

Nothing. I live in town less then a mile from the electric co-op and city hall. We get fast attention when power is out, which is rare.


----------



## boosted3g (Oct 9, 2012)

honda EU2000i, i also have kerosene heaters for the garage that i can move inside.


----------



## slvrblkk (Oct 9, 2012)

UPS and genny......


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 9, 2012)

Generator.


----------



## letsblaze (Oct 9, 2012)

5500 watt generator.


----------



## tumbles (Oct 9, 2012)

Honda eu 6500.  Clean power and very quiet


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 9, 2012)

Dovre 400 series DV gas stove with battery powered heat n glo remote. I live in the country and last one on power leg. Use ups only to condition power for pellet stoves.  Cheap generator if power out for more than 2 days for fridge etc.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 9, 2012)

Generator
3 145 watt solar panels(soon to be 5)/Morningstar MPPT controller/6 golf cart batteries/Xantrex pure sine wave inverter
wood/coal cook stove
Kerosene heater/Dietz lanterns/shotgun/various rifles/handguns/water filtration system/food storage
(I guess that makes me a terrorist)


----------



## TheMightyMoe (Oct 9, 2012)

Pure sine wave inverter powered from car(s).


----------



## BradH70 (Oct 9, 2012)

Generac 5500W


----------



## Wood Nugget (Oct 9, 2012)

Generator.  However, it is not hooked up to the pellet stove.  I decided to power the boiler instead so we would have heat and hot water for showers.


----------



## Augmister (Oct 10, 2012)

B&S 5500 generator. Installed a transfer switch with the stove power on a dedicated line. Pull, plug and play! Lost power for a week with that "phoney Cat1" hurricane last September and would NOT think of being without one in the dead of winter. Sucks having to depend on gasoline to run it but out in the country, no natgas and propane prices are astronomical. In the woods.... with lousy southern exposure so solar is not an option.


----------



## MacP (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a B&S 7000 generator (8750 surge wattage) on a transfer. Would the UPS condition the power going to the pellet stove?


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 10, 2012)

Generac Guardian 17kw generator.  Mostly to run my sump pumps, but it's nice to have the whole house under power if/when the power fails!


----------



## kobalt (Oct 10, 2012)

Generator, 5500 watt with 8500 watt surge power.


----------



## bill3rail (Oct 10, 2012)

Have a small gen to keep running, but I want to install a backup gen with transfer switch.

Bill


----------



## MCPO (Oct 10, 2012)

For the past 10 yrs now in the event of an extended power failure I been running my 3kw generator for my oil furnace which provides heat and hot water plus lights and keep my refrigerator/freezer cold. I cycle it on for an hour or so and off for 3-6+ hrs depending on the weather.
I have a simple manual transfer setup that is safe and works well.
I figured why run a marginally capable pellet stove full time off a generator when I can heat the whole house up much much quicker with the furnace simply by running a generator a few hours a day. .


----------



## Ernest Smith (Oct 10, 2012)

Honda EU 2000i and two Mr. Heater BIG Buddy propane heaters.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 10, 2012)

Master Chief PO said:


> For the past 10 yrs now in the event of an extended power failure I been running my 3kw generator for my oil furnace which provides heat and hot water plus lights and keep my refrigerator/freezer cold. I cycle it on for an hour or so and off for 3-6+ hrs depending on the weather.
> I have a simple manual transfer setup that is safe and works well.
> I figured why run a marginally capable pellet stove full time off a generator when I can heat the whole house up much much quicker with the furnace simply by running a generator a few hours a day. .


 
This house was wired with a panel interlock and second feed for a generator, my generator can power anything in the house except for using the entire electric stove.  I plan on running my setup the same way you do.   The last time we were hit with any amount of outage wasn't at this house (luckily the temperatures were just at or above freezing, we also had two natural gas heaters, and a gas hot water heater) and from what I know about the power feeds to here I don't expect to need the generator much at all (crosses all claws).


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Oct 10, 2012)

Kawasaki 5500W Generator via manual transfer switch into the panel.


----------



## Boobo0 (Oct 10, 2012)

Yamaha 6500 genarator


----------



## Vinculum (Oct 10, 2012)

Battery Backup APC1400XL






Aurora Diesel Generator - Portable 6500/7000 watt.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 10, 2012)

A wood stove that needs no power


----------



## iron stove (Oct 10, 2012)

Havent lost power even with a Hurricane and blizzard last year, But here is my plan


----------



## Millsk (Oct 10, 2012)

I have  generator that I hook up. We have a verticle flue so I have had zero issues with smoke in the house. Power goes down, if we aren't home the oil takes over at 60 Degrees, hook up the gen and off we go until the utility gets its act together


----------



## Indiana (Oct 10, 2012)

tjnamtiw said:


> Generator
> 3 145 watt solar panels(soon to be 5)/Morningstar MPPT controller/6 golf cart batteries/Xantrex pure sine wave inverter
> wood/coal cook stove
> Kerosene heater/Dietz lanterns/shotgun/various rifles/handguns/water filtration system/food storage
> (I guess that makes me a terrorist)



Love it.


----------



## exoilburner (Oct 10, 2012)

Generator.  (It's really an inverter)


----------



## JohnnyB_44 (Oct 10, 2012)

Generator


----------



## gfreek (Oct 10, 2012)

ETQ Inverter Generator


----------



## briansol (Oct 12, 2012)

Tiny ups. buys me a few min during flickers, but its dead in about 15 min or so.
furnace t-stats stay on 60 as a back up at all times anyway. furnace is on due to boiler for my hot water.

I don't currently have a back up plan to that. I bought a cheapo gen from HF the 800 watt900 peak one... and it wasn't enough to run my stove. tripped it everytime the convection system hit even though the manual said 700 watts max draw at full everything. So, that was a waste of 80 bucks. lol

I do have a cord of wood ish in the back yard, and if it gets relaly bad, i'll rip out the stove and the flue and burn wood if i really have to.

A wood stove is on my future to do list.
As is getting a 2000invertor but money talks.... and it says lol to me. Like, where did I GO lol


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Oct 12, 2012)

The Mt Vernon AE will run directly off a 12V battery. I added a true sine inverter so that it could be started on it's electric heater. The stove runs in a limited mode on battery, no clean cycles and low blower speed, but it only pulls 18 Watts. That's 1.5 Amps out of a 100 Ahr battery. should give me about two days of running with no recharging. The 20 Watt solar panel should extend that to about three days. Beyond that I have to find a way to recharge the battery.


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 12, 2012)

generator


----------



## WOODNUT358 (Oct 13, 2012)

The Village Idiot said:


> Has the majority of this group gone with a power generator for back-up power during a blackout, or is going with a battery system the cat's meow?
> 
> Just doing my homework and looking for a consensus.
> 
> ...


 Generator.


----------



## CTguy9230 (Oct 13, 2012)

6500 generac


----------



## FordMastertech (Oct 13, 2012)

I take the deep cycle battery out of the RV in the winter and hook it up to the MT Vernon AE insert. It has a built in battery backup, It will not start the stove but it will keep it running for a few days before the battery needs recharging. Also have 2 Generac generators, 4000XL and a new XG8000E. I have the main panel fed  underground from my shed through a interlock system so I can run the whole house. The generators stay and run out in my shed so they stay secure and dry. The 4000 watt was a little small but ran all the essentials if you were careful.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Oct 29, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> they should of made a setting that allowed us to select an auto clean time depending on what pellet we are using


I believe that selecting the fuel type determines the clean cycle frequency.


----------



## kenstogie (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't have a b/u generator but I do have a back heat source, the unit is about 5'6" tall, it's width is about 32 at the mid section and keeps a constant 98.6 temp.


----------



## Chain (Oct 30, 2012)

5500 watt generator that is connected via an outdoor weather proof receptacle to a transfer switch in my garage.  Since I have an outdoor hot tub and one submersible pump for my drilled well and a jet pump for my dug well, I usually trip breakers on a number of items in order to power the essentials during a power outage.  I usually keep the fridge, pellet stove, oil boiler, one well pump, and stereo or tv circuits on.  With a few lights as well.  With just the essentials on the 5500 watt can keep up with relative ease. 

There is a part of me that regrets not investing in a larger, automatic stand by generator back when I bought my current generator and switch.  The other more rational part of me reminds me occasionally that I've actually only had to use my current set-up twice since I invested about $1800 into it several years ago.  At that time an automatic set-up would have cost around $6,000 minimum.....and still only would have been used twice so I suppose I made the right decision.


----------



## kenstogie (Oct 30, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> is his name smokeshow?


 Nope, not that there's anything wrong with that.   LOL


----------



## Leol (Dec 14, 2016)

Wood Nugget said:


> Generator.  However, it is not hooked up to the pellet stove.  I decided to power the boiler instead so we would have heat and hot water for showers.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Dec 15, 2016)

UPS to protect from surges. Manual start generator for power outages - the stove will run on this but does not run great. my best backup is my kerosene heater.

It will keep the house just as warm as the stove, but unlike the stove, it can not be left unattended. I can and do leave the room etc but not the house. and we have a lot of CO detectors.


----------



## EarthStove (Dec 15, 2016)

Honda 7250 watt fuel injected inverter genset.  Bought it last year right before blizzard and it's been sitting unused since.  With a possibly big ice storm coming, might get to use it! :/


----------



## lagger (Dec 17, 2016)

Champion 7k generator .. it is dual fuel , propane and gasoline .. I have 4 BBQ size tanks ... genne has <5% THD so it won't blow my digital stuff up ... got it at costco on sale for 599... have it set to plug into inlet below panel on a 30 amp breaker.. enough for the lights furnace pellet stove, well etc


----------



## thatguy69 (Dec 18, 2016)

i have a briggs 6500k for the house. bought a briggs 2000w generator/inverter for the pellet stove this year with a 3 year warranty from wal mart for 584 shipped. i was one the line inbetween the briggs,or a harbor freight one. but i figured when i need it i want it to work. so im counting on the briggs


----------



## fmsm (Dec 18, 2016)

Dr.Faustus said:


> UPS to protect from surges. Manual start generator for power outages - the stove will run on this but does not run great.
> 
> Be careful, this generator may blow up your electronics. You need a pure sign wave generator or an inverter.


----------

